# motion sensor on air cannon



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there a way to set a motion sensor to trigger my air cannons a very quick off and on? Or are they going to be on as long as there is motion detected?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Depends on the sensor.
Ours, and the EFX-Tek ones will open for 1/2 second. A timer circuit could be added to increase the hold time. or to increase the time between triggers.

If an off the shelf model, you could do a timer circuit to break the power supply to the cannon valve in line, and you could also add the detente as described above.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

you can get an off the shelf stander timer from your home store and put it on test


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

farmer said:


> you can get an off the shelf stander timer from your home store and put it on test


The shortest time is still about 4 seconds. Do you know of a brand with a shorter time?


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

Gory Corey said:


> Depends on the sensor.
> Ours, and the EFX-Tek ones will open for 1/2 second. A timer circuit could be added to increase the hold time. or to increase the time between triggers.
> 
> If an off the shelf model, you could do a timer circuit to break the power supply to the cannon valve in line, and you could also add the detente as described above.


Cool. Do you also sell the timer circuit? so it doesn't fire again for 30 seconds to 1 minute?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Nah, sorry, we don't.
If you google 555 timer you should be able to make it yourself easily.

Also, check with Gadget of Evilusions, he may have a controller that can do that for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You should check with Dean at Monsterguts.com.
He has lots of this stuff.

Support your HauntForum sponsors.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Also try http://hauntmasterproducts.com/products.html


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm actually working on this same thing right now. I bought two motion sensor lights but they only go down to three seconds minimum. They also reset immediately which is very undesirable.

I decided to go with some 120v interval timers. I bought a few old Dayton models off eBay. They're DPDT so you can use it as an on delay or an off delay. With those I can set the valve to trigger for 1/10 of a second and the motion sensor to run for ten seconds. That way there will be a forced delay before it can trigger again.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

could this work?
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl;...Pa38Ta38Nahz0?it=A&id=2110&sc=1&category=-101
I was thinking about using this with a relay. The motion detector set for three seconds would fire off then this would cut power quickly maybe pulse? Would this work? O am I not getting it.


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> I'm actually working on this same thing right now. I bought two motion sensor lights but they only go down to three seconds minimum. They also reset immediately which is very undesirable.
> 
> I decided to go with some 120v interval timers. I bought a few old Dayton models off eBay. They're DPDT so you can use it as an on delay or an off delay. With those I can set the valve to trigger for 1/10 of a second and the motion sensor to run for ten seconds. That way there will be a forced delay before it can trigger again.


What is DPDT? Did they work as planned?


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think that timer relay board will work the same way. It is basically an adjustable flasher. The relays I'm using stay on for an adjustable period of time when power is applied and then turn off until reset with a power cycle. That way the motion sensor turns on the power, then the relay runs the valve for 1/10 of a second and then shuts off and waits for the motion sensor to reset and trip again.

DPDT means Double Poll Double Throw. It's a switch with six contacts (basically two electrically separate switches which operate together. It toggles one contact to two others (one is on while the other is off) on each switch (pole).

I haven't wired the cannon up yet but I see know reason why it won't work. I'll have the relays soon and then I can proceed.

I just finished the pneumatic portion (except painting) tonight...










I'll try and post more info when it's done.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

do you have a link for the relays? I am familiar with relays for automotive use, the whole timing thing is new to me.

thanks


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's a link to the relay I just purchased on eBay for this project...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260230877600&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37.l1313%26satitle%3D260230877600%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1

There are tons of different models that will work. You just need to make sure they have an off delay and your best bet is one that doesn't need a separate trigger (like single shot timers do).


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

cool thanks i will check it out


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

the efx-tek prop-1 with a pir could do the job. 

it can handle a 12v solenoid and the prop-1 can be programend to do pretty much anything you'd like. (There support fourms are also great.)


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> Here's a link to the relay I just purchased on eBay for this project...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260230877600&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37.l1313%26satitle%3D260230877600%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> 
> There are tons of different models that will work. You just need to make sure they have an off delay and your best bet is one that doesn't need a separate trigger (like single shot timers do).


So you open it up, wiggle things around in there, plug it in and it works?


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I just finished both my prop controllers tonight. Both use a version of the Dayton 6X603 interval timer relay (with different time scales) setup to switch a single circuit in a normally open configuration. That leaves a few options for future expansion or props I picked up standard eight pin relay sockets to make wiring easier.

Both motion sensors use the same IEC connectors. The air cannon controller has a built-in 24 VAC power supply and the other simply switches an outlet. The air cannon controller opens the valve for about 1/5 of a second when power is applied from the motion sensor and then shuts off. It does nothing until the motion sensor times out and then it's ready to fire again. That way the effect doesn't go non-stop. The other controller is similar but runs for longer.

I'll try and get some pictures posted shortly.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job. Any pictures of the completed project and the controller circuit? Are you going to make a how to? Please


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes I want one and I'm new to the timmers and triggers too.
any help would be great


----------

